# Boss RC-2 -> headphones?



## Jordan (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going to be getting a Boss RC-2 looper shortly to use with my PODxt. Until now, I've been using the headphone output of my PODxt to practice at night (which works perfectly), but, since I'll be running the PODxt -> RC-2, I'll no longer be able to do that. And according to the Boss website, headphones can be damaged if you plug them directly into the output of the RC-2 (is this true for all effects pedals?). Basically, I'm wondering how I can go: Guitar -> PODxt -> RC-2 -> headphones, without frying my headphones. Thanks.

P.S. Sorry for the newbie question!


----------



## Jordan (Sep 1, 2008)

Paul said:


> You answered your own question:
> 
> "...according to the Boss website, headphones can be damaged if you plug them directly into the output of the RC-2..."
> 
> If the pedal/effect unit doesn't have an output labelled "phones" or "headphones", don't plug headphones in.


Sorry, I wasn't very clear: What I meant was, is there something--some piece of hardware (we'll call it *X*)--that would allow me to go: guitar->PODxt->RC-2->*X*->headphones? Like, would one of those headphone amps (like a Vox amPlug or a Pocket Rockit or something) do the trick, or would I be doing more harm than good?

I suppose I could just put the RC-2 _before_ the PODxt, and then plug my headphones into the latter, but then I couldn't have different effects on different tracks and whatnot. I'm so confused...

EDIT: Nice sig, btw--Good to see a fellow atheist on these boards. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

You could run a Pocket Rockit headphone amp off the RC-2's output. I seem to recall a Guitar Player article where one of the reviewers when Gristle King -> RC-2 with loops stored for a jam he was headed to -> Pocket Rockit and thought it was a nice practice setup. Ahh yea...here's the article: http://www.guitarplayer.com/article/c-tech-pocket/oct-07/31689


----------



## Jordan (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've got a little headphone amp I like a lot from a guy in Brampton at http://www.electric-avenues.com
Cost about $50 is tiny and sounds good
I use it mostly as a go-between from my computer's soundcard and my nice headphones, but I've run other stuff into it -- the line out from the attenuator on my guitar amp for one. *
You'll need a mono split plug too, which you can get at ratshack for $2.
He sells them on ebay too, seller's name is grans-ar

**Anyone know if there's any reason it wouldn't work for pedal->little amp->headphones?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

You could also get a small Behringer mixer like the Xenyx 502:http://www.behringer.com/502/index.cfm?lang=ENG

It's cheap and can be useful for other purposes! I got one of the older model and it works well with the RC-2. I use it to record the loops I created on my computer.


----------

